# (Infinite's) 20 Gallon Newbie Planted Tank (Update: Siamese Algae Eater)



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

You're off to a good start. Really all this tank needs is some more plants, and time to mature.
I think attaching moss to the piece of driftwood to the right would look nice.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool! Eggs are always fun!


----------

